# Sterne zeichnen



## tomwax (25. Jan 2011)

Hallo.

ich will mit hilfe von 2 klassenmethoden die jeweils eine Triangel zeichnen einen stern ausgeben.

dazu zeichne ich eine Triangel und die andere wird spiegelverkehrt draufgelegt und schon ist der stern fertig.

eine triangel kann ich ausgeben, aber wie bekomm ich es nun hin das die gleiche triangel NUR SPIEGELVERKEHRT darauf gezeichnet wird.

hier mein code bis hier her ...


```
import StaticGraphicPanel;
import java.awt.Color;

public class sternezeichnen {

    public static void main(String[] args) {

        double ex = 100.0;
         double ey = 100.0;
          double fx = 300.0;
           double fy = 100.0;

        StaticGraphicPanel.show(800,600);
        System.out.println(drawStar(ex,ey,fx,fy));
    }

    public static boolean drawStar(double ex,double ey,double fx,double fy) {

     return StaticGraphicPanel.drawTriangle(Color.blue,true,ex,ey,fx,fy,gx(ex,ey,fx,fy),gy(ex,ey,fx,fy)) 
     }

    public static double gx(double ex,double ey,double fx,double fy) {

        return ex + 0.5 * (fx - ex) + (Math.sqrt(3.0) / 2.0) * (ey - fy);
     }

    public static double gy(double ex,double ey,double fx,double fy) {

        return ey + 0.5 * (fy - ey) + (Math.sqrt(3.0) / 2.0) * (fx - ex);
    }
```


----------



## VfL_Freak (25. Jan 2011)

Moin,



tomwax hat gesagt.:


> ich will mit hilfe von 2 klassenmethoden die jeweils eine Triangel zeichnen einen stern ausgeben.
> dazu zeichne ich eine Triangel und die andere wird spiegelverkehrt draufgelegt und schon ist der stern fertig



Zeige mal wie die Ausgabe konkret aussehen soll ... ich hab's so nicht wirklich verstanden :bahnhof:

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## tomwax (25. Jan 2011)

hmm stimmt is bissle komisch beschrieben ...

ich will folgendes bild --->

mein code fertig derzeitig nur das blaue dreieck an ... 

stern


----------



## SlaterB (25. Jan 2011)

ein neuer Punkt des gespiegelten Dreiecks ist glaube ich [ex+fx-gx , ey+(gy-fy)/2]  des Originals,  nach groben Blick auf eine Skizze, 
male dir selber alles auf, verbinde alle 6 Punkte, halbiere Geraden, vergleiche Abstände in x und y Richtung mit denen von anderen Punkten usw.,
irgendwelche Formeln mit zwei oder drei Punkten werden da schon rauskommen,

die anderen Punkte von da ausgehend,


----------



## Andi_CH (25. Jan 2011)

Was ist StaticGraphicPanel?

Mir fällt einfach mal auf dass nur auf einer Zeile "drawTriangle" steht - wieso sollen also zwei Dreiecke gezeichnet werden?

Ach ja, noch was - deine Klasse sollte besser 
	
	
	
	





```
SterneZeichnen
```
 heissen. Das ist die übliche Schreibweise


----------

